
Researcher: 4K passwords leaked from porn site, including US Govt credentials - bifrost
http://www.scmagazine.com/researcher-4k-passwords-leaked-from-porn-site-including-us-military-and-state-department-credentials/article/513314/
======
bifrost
AKA: This is why you shouldn't reuse passwords, and why you should really
encourage everyone you know to not reuse passwords.

Its 2016, even the crappiest password manager is better than not using one at
all, even though I'm sure there are some really terrible ones out there that
will make me regret ever saying this :)

------
cyber
I've for a while said that a _unique_ password is better than an _awesome_
password.

_Bad_ passwords are still bad, however.

(And for $DIETY's sake, don't use your work email address for non-work sites!)

